

Ask HN: I'm building an audience on Twitter. What's next? - thomaaas

Hi HN!<p>Instead of building a side project, I&#x27;ve decided to try to build an audience first, and then build a side project for them.
I&#x27;ve worked on this for 1h per day for almost a week now, and I have 150 followers on Twitter. They are real followers interested in a specific niche market.<p>My question is: what&#x27;s next? Should I keep building my number of followers? Should I make a blog? Should I try to make them sign up to a newsletter? Should I start asking them questions about potential problems they are facing that I could solve?<p>Thanks!
======
dylanhassinger
blog

newsletter

podcast

youtube

guest post

